# What are bulkheads



## FleshnerDrywall (Dec 9, 2006)

I havent been doing commerical drywall for very long and hear people talking about bulkheads and am not sure what they are. I have probly already hungs some and not known it. Any info would be useful


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Drywall enclosures around pipe bundles, ductwork, and soffits built above kitchen cupboards are all examples of bulkheads.


----------



## FleshnerDrywall (Dec 9, 2006)

I see. I have always known them as chase or soffits. I've been hanging them for years and just didnt know it. Thank for the info mdshunk.


----------



## BreyerConstruct (May 22, 2006)

It takes guts to ask about something you aren't sure about, & risk someone flipping about you being a drywaller & not knowing one term... 
Bravo!


----------



## pn70 (Jun 11, 2006)

In Chicago I knew them as soffits, when I moved to Michigan I learned they called them bulkheads. Different names, same thing.


----------



## Jcllc (Dec 8, 2006)

When I started in this business in texas they callled them "furdowns". how's that one?


----------



## LennyV-NHSNOLA (Nov 22, 2006)

We still call them furdowns or soffits here in N'Awlins!

A bulkhead is what you build on your water front lot to keep your land from washing away.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

as used in the navy, bulkhead is an interior wall of a submarine or ship. My guess is some people using the term are referring to any verticle wall and not just relating to where pipes pass through.


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

I've actually been called a "bulkhead" several times. It's the same as "blockhead"


----------



## tlfettled (Oct 19, 2006)

*bulk heads with wireing wow*

Did a job once which had burglar alarm system threw entire home 4 bathrooms 2 story house with a pool room it was a mammoth house! The home owners wife wanted the bulk heads removed over the kitchen area and the general contractor said sure no problem! The entire wiring system for all the homes alarms where ran inside the bulk head almost 90 separate wires! The general contractor ripped all the bulk head out then discovered he had no idea how to re route the wires for the alarm system! He got his brother to come help him because he couldn't figure out what to do and his brother set the main siren off which ran for 30 or 40 minutes be for his brother decided to cut the main power supply to the alarm system with a pair of wire cutters! Needless to say the 90 some odd wires where hanging loose from the kitchen ceiling and to my knowledge probably are still hanging there to this day ! Needless to say i do not sub out to these for mentioned general contractors anymore they give folks a bad reputation !


----------



## Mater (Feb 21, 2007)

*Bulkheads*

When I was in the State Patrol Academy we would "play games." Our bulkhead was considered the heater in each room. Here in Ohio I've only known them as soffits. Good question:thumbsup:


----------



## LukeOR (Feb 15, 2007)

"bulkheads" someone with a fat head, ussually not that good looking...lol..


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

*or with waste lines....*

know a guy, that measured his kitchen for a remodel. New cabinets go to the ceiling where the soffits were located. On demolition day, the soffits came out exposing the horizontal waste pipe supporting the bathroom group upstairs. The cabinets? All were notched out to accompany the waste pipe....and have a funky box at the top and back where the pipe still runs....


----------

